# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Ανοιξαν οι ουρανοί!!!

## slapper

Αντε να δούμε αντοχές router,πιάτων κτλ..  ::   ::  

Πολύ χαλάζι πάντος!! 
τουλάχιστον στο παγκράτι.. 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

γείτονα κοίτα και τα δικά μου γιατί δε τα βλέπω καλά τις τελευταίες μέρες!!!!!

----------


## jsp

στο ιλιον εχε εναν ηλιο αλλο παντως μαμαειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## jamesbond

Μοσχάτο κάργα ήλιος

----------


## papashark

> Αντε να δούμε αντοχές router,πιάτων κτλ..   
> 
> Πολύ χαλάζι πάντος!! 
> τουλάχιστον στο παγκράτι..


Xαλάζι ?!?!?!?

ηλιος εδώ...

----------


## nOiz

Άρχισε να ρίχνει κι εδώ...

----------


## The Undertaker

εξάρχεια 5' χαλάζι....σε μέγεθος αρακα..

----------


## slapper

> γείτονα κοίτα και τα δικά μου γιατί δε τα βλέπω καλά τις τελευταίες μέρες!!!!!


πρέπει να είναι οκ δεν πείραξα τίποτα
 ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Εγώ που τη στιγμή που έβαζα την (ανανεωμένη) πλάτη στο ταρατσο-pc έπιανε βροχή τι να πω? 
Περιμένω να σταματήσει να ανέβω να βάλω τις κάρτες! 

....την τύχη μου  ::

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> Αντε να δούμε αντοχές router,πιάτων κτλ..   
> 
> Πολύ χαλάζι πάντος!! 
> τουλάχιστον στο παγκράτι.. 
>   
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι...
Για περίπου ένα τέταρτο, και ακόμα βρέχει αλλα όχι πολύ...

----------


## BaBiZ

Ακτή Μιαούλη πάντως ήλιος με λίγα σύνεφα...

----------


## ice

re babiz Που στην ακτη μιαουλη εισαι?

----------


## BaBiZ

Ακριβώς απέναντι από το parking του ΟΛΠ...

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> Αντε να δούμε αντοχές router,πιάτων κτλ..   
> 
> Πολύ χαλάζι πάντος!! 
> τουλάχιστον στο παγκράτι.. 
>   
> 
> 
> ...


Ετσι ειπε κι ο Μητσοτακης τις προαλλες κι επεσε το αεροπλανο...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Πήγα και μία βόλτα από ταράτσα και από όσο
είδα είναι όλα οκ στην θέση τους..  ::   :: 

Το μόνο που δεν ξέρωε είναι αν το panel έχει πάθει τίποτα αν και από όσο είδα δεν φαίνεται κάτι,είναι και ψιλά το άτιμο..
Σε κάποια φάση πάντως με το χαλάζι που έριχνε τα αμάξια ήταν 
σαν χιονισμένα  ::   ::

----------


## darkangel

> εξάρχεια 5' χαλάζι....σε μέγεθος αρακα..


 και στο Ευαγγελισμό τα ίδια

----------


## john70

Και στους αμπελόκηπους , δεν ξέρω εάν το γεγονός πώς ήταν εδώ ο Spirosco , νευρίασε τον Θεο και μας έριξε χαλάζι ..

----------


## noisyjohn

Αλήθεια με 5-6 μποφόρ και χαλάζι σε μέγεθος καρυδιού τα αλουμινένια πιάτα τι θα γίνουν; Θα κάνει το ρεκόρ ομαδικής παραγγελίας το μικρό γαλατικό χωριό;  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μπααα.. μάλλον χρυσές δουλειές οι φαναρτζίδες θα κάνουν..

----------


## Valis

Μετά από αρκετές ζεστές μέρες κάνει λίγο κρύο και βρέχει, άντε να δούμε πόσα feeders θα πάρουν νερό!  ::

----------


## ngia

45 στους 655 κόμβους off χτες
http://www.limah.awmn/bgpstatus/index.php?span=86400

----------


## socrates

Χθες το βράδυ πάντως ξύπνησα απο έναν ισχυρό βρόντο!
Έβρεχε και έριχνε κεραυνούς ασταμάτητα στην γύρω περιοχή!
Έσβησα τα μηχανήματα προληπτικά και ξεκίνησαν πάλι στις 8!

Σήμερα το πρωί χαρά θεού (και του έχω πει να μην παίζει με τους διακόπτες)! Λες και το έβλεπα όνειρο!  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Είχε και κανένα μισάωρο διακοπή....
1 στα 3 ups στέγνωσε  ::   ::   ::  
Ευτυχώς ο ρούτερ ήταν σε άλλο...  ::  

Αναζητούνται 3 clients και 1 ΒΒ...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## batman_9697

και γαλάτσι έβλεξε το βράδυ...

----------


## sotirisk

Εμένα με ξύπνησε το UPS στις ~3:40, και μέχρι τις ~4:10 περίμενα το ρεύμα.
Αν δεν κοβόταν το ρεύμα δεν θα έπαιρνα χαμπάρι τίποτα. . .
Άτιμη ΔΕΗ  ::

----------


## socrates

Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν... ουσιαστικά τα UPS με έκαναν να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Χειρότερα και από ξυπνητήρι είδικά δε αν συγχρονίζονται μεταξύ τους και κάνουν δικές τους μουσικες συνθέσεις!!!  :: 

++1 Άτιμη ΔΕΗ

----------


## tana

> Είχε και κανένα μισάωρο διακοπή....
> 1 στα 3 ups στέγνωσε    
> Ευτυχώς ο ρούτερ ήταν σε άλλο...  
> 
> Αναζητούνται 3 clients και 1 ΒΒ...


Επειδή έτυχε και ξενύχτησα χθές μέχρι τις 400 γινότανε πανικός !!!. Το ρεύμα έκανε μια μικρη βύθιση στην αρχή και μετα απο 20 λεπτά κόπηκε τελείως για μισή ώρα περίπου. UPS δεν έχω κι έτσι έκλεισα τα μηχανάκια για να έχω ελπίδα να γράψω αυτά σήμερα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά από ένα κεραυνό ούτε εγώ είχα ρεύμα στο Γαλάτσι (#2125).
Το UPS του router άντεξε όλη την διακοπή αλλά όχι και του όχι και του server που είναι μικρό.

Στο Γουδί (#3200) μάλλον έπεσε και εκεί το ρεύμα διότι τα βρήκα όλα κλειστά.

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Είχε και κανένα μισάωρο διακοπή....
> 1 στα 3 ups στέγνωσε    
> Ευτυχώς ο ρούτερ ήταν σε άλλο...  
> 
> Αναζητούνται 3 clients και 1 ΒΒ...    
> 
> 
> Επειδή έτυχε και ξενύχτησα χθές μέχρι τις 400 γινότανε πανικός !!!. Το ρεύμα έκανε μια μικρη βύθιση στην αρχή και μετα απο 20 λεπτά κόπηκε τελείως για μισή ώρα περίπου. UPS δεν έχω κι έτσι έκλεισα τα μηχανάκια για να έχω ελπίδα να γράψω αυτά σήμερα.


To 1BB βρέθηκε...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Χαίρομαι που είσαι οκ και δεν έπαθες καμιά ζημιά..

@ngia
To δικό μας link έχει uptime από την διακοπή...  ::   ::  
Είχες πάλι την τιμητiκή σου χθες...χταπόδια...πέστροφες...η χαρά του ngia 
(όχι που θα σε άφηνα χωρίς να σου την πω)

----------


## Themis Ap

Kαι από Μαρούσι μεριά χαμός εχτές... Επιτέλους για να πλυθεί και κανά αμάξι βέβαια  ::  

Κάποια στιγμή σκέφτηκα να κλείσω υπολογιστές γιατί γινόταν χαμός από κεραυνούς αλλά τους άφησα...

Από ΔΕΗ κανένα παράπονο μιας και δε με ξύπνησε το ups καθόλου (κοιμάμαι βαριά αλλά πιστεύω όχι και τόσο...  ::  ).

----------


## PIT

Εδω Χαλκιδα ολα αυτα που λετε εγιναν χθες κατα τις 2.30 με 5.00. Γινοταν πανικος  ::   ::  Κεραυνοι και βροχη επεφταν με το τουλουμι. 
Ειχα ανησυχήσει γιατι φοβομουνα μην γινει καμια μ@#$%%& με τους κεραυνους αλλα ΟΚ. 
Καμια Διακοπη απο ΔΕΗ αλλα και τα τρια ΒΒ links up. 
Τα feederakia δεν πρεπει να πηραν νερο γιατι αποτι βλεπω το σημα ειναι το ιδιο  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Εγινε διακοπη και το ups δεν κρατησε αναγκαστικα μιας και ηταν αρκετη ωρα η διακοπη αλλα δουλευουν ολα μεχρι στιγμης.Ποιος εγινε πλωταρχης?  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν... ουσιαστικά τα UPS με έκαναν να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Χειρότερα και από ξυπνητήρι είδικά δε αν συγχρονίζονται μεταξύ τους και κάνουν δικές τους μουσικες συνθέσεις!!! 
> 
> ++1 Άτιμη ΔΕΗ


Θάνατος στα buzzer-ακια των UPS!!!

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν... ουσιαστικά τα UPS με έκαναν να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Χειρότερα και από ξυπνητήρι είδικά δε αν συγχρονίζονται μεταξύ τους και κάνουν δικές τους μουσικες συνθέσεις!!! 
> 
> ++1 Άτιμη ΔΕΗ
> 
> 
> Θάνατος στα buzzer-ακια των UPS!!!


Θάνατος.Θάνατος.Θάνατος.Θάνατος.

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν... ουσιαστικά τα UPS με έκαναν να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Χειρότερα και από ξυπνητήρι είδικά δε αν συγχρονίζονται μεταξύ τους και κάνουν δικές τους μουσικες συνθέσεις!!! 
> 
> ++1 Άτιμη ΔΕΗ
> 
> 
> Θάνατος στα buzzer-ακια των UPS!!!


Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το ξηλώσω!  :: 

Aπαξιώνει το ρόλο του home user's UPS όταν σε ξυπνά στις 4 τα χαράματα.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το ξηλώσω! 
> 
> Aπαξιώνει το ρόλο του home user's UPS όταν σε ξυπνά στις 4 τα χαράματα.


Και εγώ το ίδιο αλλά μέχρι τώρα βαριόμουνα να το ανοίξω. Χθές μετά την διακοπή διαπίστωσα, ότι η μπαταρία θέλει αλλαγή, αφού τα έπαιξε στο ένα λεπτό. Με την ευκαιρία της αλλαγής της, θα φάει σουτ και το buzzer.  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Ποιος εγινε πλωταρχης?


Ο Πλωτάρχης είναι ένας......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

όταν βαράνε 3 beeper από Ups στα 2 μέτρα (με πήρε ο ύπνος στον καναπέ) δεν κοιτάς που είναι το buzzer.απλά το πετάς από το παράθυρο...  ::

----------


## spyros_28

> όταν βαράνε 3 beeper από Ups στα 2 μέτρα (με πήρε ο ύπνος στον καναπέ) δεν κοιτάς που είναι το buzzer.απλά το πετάς από το παράθυρο...


Και αμα σου κανει μπιπ μπιπ απο τον δρομο?  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Μηπως εχετε παρατηρησει οτι ψιλοβρεχει σημερα ??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν... ουσιαστικά τα UPS με έκαναν να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Χειρότερα και από ξυπνητήρι είδικά δε αν συγχρονίζονται μεταξύ τους και κάνουν δικές τους μουσικες συνθέσεις!!! 
> 
> ++1 Άτιμη ΔΕΗ
> 
> 
> Θάνατος στα buzzer-ακια των UPS!!!


Δεν ειναι αναγκη να υπαρξει ''θανατος'' στα μπαζερακια σε οσους εχουν APC Smart Ups, υπαρχει και η λυση της φυμωσης .....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εδω εχει help desk..... http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... =apc+smart
Τα δκα μου ειναι εντελος μουγκά....  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Πάντος έχει πλακα... αντί να χαίρεστε που δεν έπεσε το σύστημα γκρινιάζετε για τα alarm... εμένα με ξύπνησε η γυναίκα μου που έχει πιο ευαισθητο αυτί λόγω μωρού...  ::   ::   ::  

Όπως καλα ανέφερε ο Κώστας τα APC που είχαμε πάρει μαζικά εχουν και dsiable στο alarm

@rg!

----------


## proteasdev

Πάντως εγώ απο χτες με την βροχή, δεν μπορώ να δω κάποια sites με .awmn κατάληξη.
Ούτε καν το forum. Απo internet post-άρω !
Το περίεργο είναι στο κάποια και όχι σε όλα.

Και το άλλο περίεργο είναι οι με traceroute έχω αποτελέσματα. π.χ.
traceroute to http://www.woogle.awmn (10.2.28.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 10.17.143.1 (10.17.143.1) 0.211 ms 0.163 ms 0.156 ms
2 gw-proteas.babba.awmn (10.17.136.29) 0.372 ms 0.302 ms 0.304 ms
3 gw-babba.anman.awmn (10.17.136.211) 1.193 ms 1.200 ms 0.601 ms
4 gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233) 1.789 ms 1.536 ms 1.806 ms
5 gw-spirosco.awpnet.awmn (10.2.37.253) 2.371 ms 2.921 ms 2.661 ms
6 gw-awpnet.ONikosEimai.awmn (10.2.31.213) 3.490 ms 3.494 ms 2.136 ms
7 gw-ONikosEimai.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.89) 4.567 ms 2.914 ms 2.655 ms
8 anemos.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.1) 5.216 ms 5.380 ms 3.894 ms


Αλλά το http://www.woogle.awmn στον browser δεν "έρχεται"..

Να'χει κολλήσει το MikroTik-ι ?

Κι επίσης με τους κεραυνούς σκεφτόμουνα τι γίνεται σε σχέση με το πιάτο/feeder ?
Έχει τύχει ποτέ να κεραυνοβοληθεί κανενός ?

----------


## The Undertaker

ΒΡΟΧΑΕΙ!!!!!

----------


## darkangel

> ΒΡΟΧΑΕΙ!!!!!


τωρα ρίχνει στο κέντρο?

εδω απο τις 3 δεν μπορουμε να κουνησουμε τωρα λιγο ηρεμησε!

----------


## The Undertaker

η διαφορά μεταξύ των σκληροπυρηνικών awmnιτων και των νουμπάδων....
εγώ κουνιέμαι.....πάω να κάνω τα ψώνια μου!

----------


## spyros_28

Τωρα καλμαρε λιγο,αλλα το report λεει οτι θα σκιστει κανονικα πιο μετα.

----------


## papashark

> η διαφορά μεταξύ των σκληροπυρηνικών awmnιτων και των νουμπάδων....
> εγώ κουνιέμαι.....πάω να κάνω τα ψώνια μου!


Εμένα η βροχή με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ...

Εχει κίνηση η παραλιακή, δεν έχουμε πολύ δουλειά στο μαγαζί, δεν μπορώ να πάρω την μηχανή, κλπ κλπ κλπ....

Βροχή και WiFi ? τι σχέσει έχουν ?  ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Static η αλλιως παρασιτα...........  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Βροχή και WiFi ? τι σχέσει έχουν ?


Δεν μπόρεσα να βγώ με την μηχανή και να αγοράσω connectors  ::  
LOL

----------


## costas43gr

Ωρε βροχα εδω στις Μπραχαμες.....  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Έτσι θα μας πάει αυτή τη βδομάδα; Από την Παρασκευή κάθε μέρα βροχή. Πολύ περίεργο.  ::

----------


## alasondro

και από οτι φαίνεται έχουμε μέλλον ακόμη....το meteo.gr δείχνει βροχές μέχρι την τρίτη!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

γελάτε όσο θέλετε μικροί ανόητοι, αλλά τους 1,3 p3 τους πήρα από τον ppz έστω και υπό βροχήν!!!

----------


## Valis

> γελάτε όσο θέλετε μικροί ανόητοι, αλλά τους 1,3 p3 τους πήρα από τον ppz έστω και υπό βροχήν!!!


Άξιος!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

μερικές φωτό..έτσι, για να καταλάβετε...

----------


## Themis Ap

Αυτή την ώρα γίνεται της πόπης...

----------


## papashark

Πες του να κάτσει καλά, είμαι στην Βούλα με το μηχανάκι !

Μετά τις 2:30 ας κάνει ότι γουστάρει  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Πες του να κάτσει καλά, είμαι στην Βούλα με το μηχανάκι !
> 
> Μετά τις 2:30 ας κάνει ότι γουστάρει


Και εγώ με το ποδήλατο  ::   ::  

Μετά τις 5 ας γυρίσει ο ουρανός ανάποδα δεν τρέχει  ::

----------


## darkangel

oxi γιατι μετα τις 5 θα ειμαι εγω εως τις 12 στους δρομους

----------


## Cha0s

Πριν τις 5 να ρίχνει καρέκλες στο Χολαργό και μετά τις 5 ας ρίχνει στο Ελληνικό.

Να είμαστε όλοι χαρούμενοι με το τι ευχόμαστε  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

@@ Στον Πειραιά ρίχνει καρέκλες τώρα, και εγώ τώρα ξεκινάω για Πειραιά από Βούλα...

----------


## slapper

καλή η βροχούλα δεν λέω αλλά το έχει *(&^$(^%)^ το θέμα!!!
και το θέμα είναι ότι το άθλημα θα πάει μέχρι τρίτη...

----------


## trendy

> και εγώ τώρα ξεκινάω για Πειραιά από Βούλα...


με το φουσκωτό;

----------


## b-boy

ολή η πλατεία του μενιδίου έγινε μια τεράστια λήμνη...πρώτη φορά είδα τόσο νερό!το νερό είχε φτάσει στην πόρτα του αμαξιού μου και πήδηξα μεσα στα νέρα για να το πάρω πωπω πρρρρρρρτς που έπεσεεεεεε  ::   ::

----------


## darkangel

καλα και στο Χολαργο δεν εχει σταματησει εδω 2 ωρες καθολου

----------


## papashark

Eφτασαααααααααααα

δεν βράχηκα πολύ, ας είναι καλά η νιτσεράδα και το κράνος  :: 

Αρχισε η ψυχάλα στην Γλυφάδα, η βροχή στην Αλίμου, ο κατακλισμός στο ΣΕΦ, στο Πασαλιμάνι δεν έβρεχε πολύ, για να βγάλω τα πράγματα χωρίς να βραχώ προφανώς  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

κέντρο βρέχει αλλά δεν έχει πλημμύρα..

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Βροχή και WiFi ? τι σχέσει έχουν ?  
> 
> 
> Δεν μπόρεσα να βγώ με την μηχανή και να αγοράσω connectors  
> LOL


Απελπίστηκα. Στο τέλος θα τους παραγγείλω από Βέροια  ::  [email protected]

----------


## darkangel

και όταν είπα να γυρίσω σπιτάκι μου πάλι άρχισε να ΒΡΟΧΑΕΙ στο Ηράκλειο κατά τις 12:00 αλλά στο Χολαργό έριχνε περισσότερο  ::

----------


## Valis

> Απελπίστηκα. Στο τέλος θα τους παραγγείλω από Βέροια  [email protected]


Εμ τί; λεφτά όλο στους ίδιους και τους ίδιους; Να μην ζήσουν και οι άλλοι;

----------


## noisyjohn

Πρωινή σαβούρα με τη μηχανή εξ' αιτίας γιαγιάς... καλά είμαι, στεγνώνω ...

Μου φαίνεται οτι ήρθε η ώρα για άλλη μία υπηρεσία στο AWMN με τίτλο "ο καιρρρρός", με χάρτη βροχοπτώσεων, σημεία με γλίτσες, οδηγιές για μηχανόβιους ... που μπορείτε να κάνετε ταρατσάδα αύριο κλπ....  :: 

@Valis μπά, τελικά τους αγόρασα  ::

----------


## Valis

> Πρωινή σαβούρα με τη μηχανή εξ' αιτίας γιαγιάς... καλά είμαι, στεγνώνω ...


Ωχ... ελπίζω να είσαι καλά...

----------


## klarabel

> Πρωινή σαβούρα με τη μηχανή εξ' αιτίας γιαγιάς... καλά είμαι, στεγνώνω ...


Γιάννη be careful !! Δεν είμαστε για τέτοια, και ειδικά με βροχή.
Αμα κοστίζει τόσο ακριβά ο connector καλύτερα on-line shopping !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

είδες;;;;!!
σήμερα λιακάδα...για να μάθεις να βιάζεσαι.αλήθεια, η γιαγια ζει;;

----------


## noisyjohn

Εμ, εκτός από noisy είμαι και βιαστικός !  :: .
Σήμερα δεν πονάει τίποτα, όποτε είμαι ΟΚ  :: 

Υ.Γ. Τη γιαγιά δεν την ακούμπησα και με έβρισε κι από πάνω!

----------


## The Undertaker

σε έδειρε με την μαγκούρα;;;  ::   ::   ::  


χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, για κοιτάξου λίγο..μώλωπες, εκδορές, ραγίσματα κλπ..
μην σε τρέχουμε μετά.

----------


## darkangel

μπουμπουνιζει αλλα δεν εχει συννεφα ......δεν παμε καλα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> μπουμπουνιζει αλλα δεν εχει συννεφα ......δεν παμε καλα


To ίδιο και στα Βριλήσσια πριν 20 λεπτά, αλλά τώρα σκοτείνιασε...Μαύροι άγγελοι βγήκανε!

----------


## darkangel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από darkangel
> 
> μπουμπουνιζει αλλα δεν εχει συννεφα ......δεν παμε καλα 
> 
> 
> To ίδιο και στα Βριλήσσια πριν 20 λεπτά, αλλά τώρα σκοτείνιασε...Μαύροι άγγελοι βγήκανε!


Εδω ΒΡΟΧΑΕΙ πλεοοοοοοοοον

----------


## batman_9697

Πό τε θα ανοίξει αυτος ο κωλό καιρος.......

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πό τε θα ανοίξει αυτος ο κωλό καιρος.......


Οταν αρχίσουμε όλοι μαζί να τραγουδάμε

ποτέ θα κα.. ποτέ θα κάνει ξαστεριά  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Αντε παλι βροχη πρωι πρωι,ωραια ξεκινησε η εβδομαδα.  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

μαύρη μαυρίλα είναι έξω...λες και νύχτωσε!

----------


## batman_9697

πόπο τώρα ξύπνησα και είναι λες και είναι βράδυ....έλοσ....θέλουμε να κάνουμε και μπάνια ρεεεε...

----------


## noisyjohn

#$*@@ πάει η ταρατσάδα ...  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Δεν είναι του Αγ.Πνέυματος σήμερα αλλά...της Αγ.Βρόχας!!  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> #$*@@ πάει η ταρατσάδα ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  και εμείς είχαμε οργανώσει ταρατσο-πάρτυ..αλλά την πατήσαμε

----------


## papashark

> πόπο τώρα ξύπνησα και είναι λες και είναι βράδυ....έλοσ....θέλουμε να κάνουμε και μπάνια ρεεεε...


Εμένα ξύπνησε το ξυπνητήρι στις 8:00, είδα μαύρα σκοτάδια, και απλά άλλαξα πλευρό, ευτυχώς που ξαναχτύπησε μετά από 10'  ::

----------


## batman_9697

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από batman_9697
> 
> πόπο τώρα ξύπνησα και είναι λες και είναι βράδυ....έλοσ....θέλουμε να κάνουμε και μπάνια ρεεεε...
> 
> 
> Εμένα ξύπνησε το ξυπνητήρι στις 8:00, είδα μαύρα σκοτάδια, και απλά άλλαξα πλευρό, ευτυχώς που ξαναχτύπησε μετά από 10'


καλά και εγώ ξανακοιμήθηκα.............τουλάχιστον αφού δεν βγάζει ήλιο ας ρίξει κανένα χιονάκι να το ευχαριστθούμε...

----------


## darkangel

δεν το πιστευω οτι βρεχει απο τις 7 χωρις να στατατησει......απλα δυναμωνει.........


ΧΑΛΙΑ  ::

----------


## slapper

ευτυχώς είναι για σήμερα μόνο..
από αύριο φτιάχνει ο καιρος!!  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Άντε για να ανεβούμε πάνω με το πιστολάκι να στεγνώσουμε τα feeder.  ::

----------


## slapper

> Άντε για να ανεβούμε πάνω με το πιστολάκι να στεγνώσουμε τα feeder.


Ετσιιιιιιιιιιι...

Με στοργή και προδέρμ  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κοκινησε το ναγιος ακόμα και ο πρόεδρος κάτω είναι κερδίζει τον τίτλο του πλωτάρχη δικαιωματικά  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

> κοκινησε το ναγιος ακόμα και ο πρόεδρος κάτω είναι κερδίζει τον τίτλο του πλωτάρχη δικαιωματικά


Μπα αυτος ειναι θερμοαιμος!!!στην ταρατσα θα ειναι με κατσαβιδια θα κανει update το Mikrotik!!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Άντε για να ανεβούμε πάνω με το πιστολάκι να στεγνώσουμε τα feeder. 
> 
> 
> Ετσιιιιιιιιιιι...
> 
> Με στοργή και προδέρμ


Μπά, λέω να πάμε σκυλοκαφέ Αμπελόκηπους για Μπάσκετ !!  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Παμε να παιξουμε water polo.  ::   ::

----------


## batman_9697

αυτός είναι καιρός......................όλοι για μπάνιο

----------


## Valis

> Παμε να παιξουμε water polo.


Water σκάκι για εμάς που δεν είμαστε αθλητικοί τύποι!

----------


## alexis-13

τελειωνω αυριο τις πανελλινιες και παω για μπανιο..εχω σκασεις τις τελευταιες δυο μερες.......

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> Παμε να παιξουμε water polo.  
> 
> 
> Water σκάκι για εμάς που δεν είμαστε αθλητικοί τύποι!


εσένα σε έχω να στήνεις υποβρύχιο link με κρήτη..  ::

----------


## spyros_28

[quote=The Undertaker]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "spyros_28":37f61
> 
> Παμε να παιξουμε water polo.  
> 
> 
> Water σκάκι για εμάς που δεν είμαστε αθλητικοί τύποι!


εσένα σε έχω να στήνεις υποβρύχιο link με κρήτη..  :: [/quote:37f61]

Ποτε Ποτε?Και εγω μεσα.  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> εσένα σε έχω να στήνεις υποβρύχιο link με κρήτη..


Μπλούρπ!

----------


## The Undertaker

θα σου πετάξω μπουκάλες...

----------


## spyros_28

Υποβρυχιο δεν υπαρχει?  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καιρός ήταν  ::  Έξω γίνεται της τρελλής

----------


## JB172

> Καιρός ήταν  Έξω γίνεται της τρελλής


Μην βγεις σήμερα στην ταράτσα που λέγαμε.  ::

----------


## darkangel

Yeap Επιτελους

----------


## nOiz

Θα βάλω plexi glass στο ταρατσόκουτο να βλέπω μέσα τα ψαράκια!!  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Μην βγεις σήμερα στην ταράτσα που λέγαμε.


Άσε, δε λέει. Έκανα το λάθος να πιω παγωμένο νερό και είμαι με λαιμό χάλια από χθες. Αν βγω και ταράτσα, κάτι σε πνευμονία το βλέπω  ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Μην βγεις σήμερα στην ταράτσα που λέγαμε. 
> 
> 
> Άσε, δε λέει. Έκανα το λάθος να πιω παγωμένο νερό και είμαι με λαιμό χάλια από χθες. Αν βγω και ταράτσα, κάτι σε πνευμονία το βλέπω


Περαστικά και προσοχή...

----------


## NovemberQ

Παρά τη βροχή ουδεμία αλλαγή στο link με ngia.  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μέχρι στιγμής, έχει ρίξει ΠΟΛΥ νερό.
Εξακολουθεί να παίζει καλά το link?? 
Γιατί παλαιότερα είχαν ψάρια τα feeder  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

άρε Νικήτα,
πού έφυγες,
πού πήγες
και άλλες υγρασίες
βρήκες ...  ::

----------


## darkangel

Πριν 20 λεπτα εδω ακομα γίνοταν της κακομοιρας ημουν μεσογειων και περιμενα το λεωφορειο και ομολογω οτι ενα Μ@[email protected]ς οδηγος του κτελ καταφερε να μου βαλει το νερο μεσα απο την καταρτινα και την μπλουζα


γκρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> ...καταφερε να μου βαλει το νερο μεσα απο την καταρτινα και την μπλουζα...


Ο χριστός και η παναγία!!!
Τι φοράς?? 850 βαθμούς έχει ακόμα!!! Δηλαδή το χειμώνα τι θα φορέσεις?  ::

----------


## darkangel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από darkangel
> 
> ...καταφερε να μου βαλει το νερο μεσα απο την καταρτινα και την μπλουζα...
> 
> 
> Ο χριστός και η παναγία!!!
> Τι φοράς?? 850 βαθμούς έχει ακόμα!!! Δηλαδή το χειμώνα τι θα φορέσεις?


οταν φορας αμανικο δεν μπορεις να βγεις εξω και όταν φυσαει....για αυτο βαζεις την λεπτη την καπαρτινα

----------


## vmanolis

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει Αθήνα-Πειραιά, αλλά στην Ελευσίνα όπου βρίσκομαι τώρα για βάρδια ρίχνει... καρέκλες και κεραυνούς.  ::  
Καταιγίδα με τα όλα της.   ::

----------


## acoul

κάτι ψιλά στο κέντρο, τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο ...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

στοιχημα οτι ο πρωτος κομβος down θα ειναι του ναυαρχου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> στοιχημα οτι ο πρωτος κομβος down θα ειναι του ναυαρχου


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul



----------


## fengi1

Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε

----------


## commando

40 μπαζοκομβοι and counting.Oχι οτι οσοι δεν επεσαν πριν μιλαγα voip με 1333ms χαχα Χαριλαε μακους?

----------


## harrylaos

Σε ακουω, εμενα η κομβαρα μου δεν πεφτει με την καμια, ουτε βροχες, ουτε χιονια, ουτε και με τους Τουρκους!  ::  
1333 ειναι η μπαναρισμενη διαδρομη.

----------


## vmanolis

Τσουλάει καλά μπορώ να πω.  ::  



```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.vmanolis.awmn              0.0%    20    0.3   0.6   0.3   1.5   0.5
 2. gw-vmanolis.jkarabas.awmn         0.0%    20    0.8   1.7   0.8   4.0   0.8
 3. 10.32.47.89                       0.0%    20    3.1   2.5   1.5   3.4   0.7
 4. 10.32.49.49                       0.0%    20    4.5   6.7   2.4  29.5   6.5
 5. gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn          0.0%    20    4.4   7.2   2.6  37.6   8.2
 6. gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn             0.0%    20    3.1   8.7   3.1  25.0   6.4
 7. router.sw1hfq.awmn                0.0%    20   23.1  10.6   3.4  58.2  12.9
 8. gw-sw1ggw.aries-manos.awmn        0.0%    20   29.6  26.8   5.6 194.3  41.1
 9. gw-aries-manos.spirosco.awmn      0.0%    20   29.5  25.2   6.8 122.8  25.2
10. alx3.spirosco.awmn               0.0%    20   20.8  22.3   8.6  50.8  14.0
11. gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn      0.0%    20   41.1  48.9  15.4  93.0  16.9
12. 10.19.141.162                    0.0%    20   18.9  27.1   7.0  80.7  17.1
13. rtr1.ysam2.awmn                  0.0%    19   16.7  20.5   9.9  69.9  13.0
14. hermes.awmn                      0.0%    19   12.2  17.6   8.0  37.4   7.3
```

Αλήθεια, ο κάτοχος (μάλλον για έναν κόμβο πρόκειται) των 10.32.47.89 και 10.32.49.49 δεν θα βάλει κάποιον DNS ;  ::  
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά το ρωτάω.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Απο εδω μια χαρουλα

----------


## fengi1

> 40 μπαζοκομβοι and counting.Oχι οτι οσοι δεν επεσαν πριν μιλαγα voip με 1333ms χαχα Χαριλαε μακους?


παρε να εχεις  ::  ( απο 1,5 mbit πριιν την βροχα )

[attachment=0:u4chnquh]jjj.JPG[/attachment:u4chnquh]

----------


## commando

στο ρουτερ του kokkasgt 10.87.194.1 απενεργοποιησα το total traffic που σκιζει το τραφικ και καποια queues πολυ σφιχτα ,απλα επειδη δεν θελω να επεμβω παραπανω αν ειναι ενημερωσε με, ο,τι δεις.Το εβαλα στα 20 απο 16 οριο
εκεινη την ωρα ηταν οπως θα δεις 16 το τραφικ,απο ενα λινκ.
http://10.15.169.1/graphs/iface/gw-kokkasgt/daily.gif

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα πάντως πρέπει να έριξε καλή βρόχα σε όλες τις περιοχές.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Σήμερα πάντως πρέπει να έριξε καλή βρόχα σε όλες τις περιοχές.


papashark επί της παραλιακής, γυρίζοντας από Βούλα προς Πειραιά, θέλοντας να κάνει στάση στην Καλιθέα.

Πήγα Βούλα στεγνός, γύρισα στεγνός, με το που περνάω το τελευταίο φανάρι πριν τον ιππόδρομο, αρχίζουν οι σταγόνες, με το που στρίβω για Συγγρού, έψαχνα να βρω ποιος πο...στης άνοιξε την μάνικα και με έβρεχε... Μέχρι να γυρίσω σπίτι, άλλαξα μέχρι εσώρουχο...

----------


## vmanolis

> . . . έψαχνα να βρω ποιος πο...στης άνοιξε την μάνικα και με έβρεχε... Μέχρι να γυρίσω σπίτι, άλλαξα μέχρι εσώρουχο...


  ::   ::   ::  
Περιγραφικότατος όπως πάντα.  ::

----------


## acoul

άραγε πόσα φιντεράκια θα πλυμηρίσουν αυτές τις μέρες; η καλύτερη λύση είναι το πιάτο ανάποδα, τα συγκεκριμένα δεν καταλαβαίνουν ποτέ τίποτε !!

----------


## Vigor

Τελικά τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο βλέπουμε τα πρωτοβρόχια, όπως έγραψε και ο φίλτατος mojiro σε άλλο (συγγενές) thread.

----------


## senius

> άραγε πόσα φιντεράκια θα πλυμηρίσουν αυτές τις μέρες; η καλύτερη λύση είναι το πιάτο ανάποδα, τα συγκεκριμένα δεν καταλαβαίνουν ποτέ τίποτε !!


*Αρκεί* να εχει τοποθετηθεί και μπόλικη λαστιχοταινία στον κονέκτορα του feeder.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> άραγε πόσα φιντεράκια θα πλυμηρίσουν αυτές τις μέρες; η καλύτερη λύση είναι το πιάτο ανάποδα, τα συγκεκριμένα δεν καταλαβαίνουν ποτέ τίποτε !!
> 
> 
> *Αρκεί* να εχει τοποθετηθεί και μπόλικη λαστιχοταινία στον κονέκτορα του feeder.


τα αυτονόητα  ::

----------


## yorgos

Ποπό ένα χαλάζι που έριξε!!!  :: 

Άπλωσα το χέρι μου από το μπαλκόνι και γέμισε παγάκια  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Mεγαλη βροχή, τουλάχιστον στο Ήλιον που είμαι τώρα. Ρίχνει χοντρές σταγόνες. Ότι πρέπει ήταν.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Και στον Άγιο Δημήτριο πολύ βροχα...και πολύ βρώμα κατεβαίνει ...άντε να καθαρίσουμε λιγάκι.  ::

----------


## vabiris

Στον πειραιά πολύ λιγα πράματα!  ::

----------


## bonovas

Aννατολικη Αττικη ουρανος καθαρος αλλα απο Μεταμορφωση μεχρι Περιστερι που κινηθηκα ερειξε καρεκλες - ελπιζω να μην ειχε κανενα παιδι προβλημα -ηταν ξαφνικο

----------


## jamesbond

βύρωνας κατι σταγονιτσες μονο.
τρελή υγρασία, τρελή ζέστη.

----------


## chrismarine

η σημερινή θεομηνία έχει βγάλει τα 3/4 του δικτύου εκτός ,φυσικό και αναμενόμενο μετά από τέτοιο χαμό ,και μια καλή ευκαιρία να ασχοληθούμε με τους παρατημένους κόμβους μας !!!!!

----------


## senius

> η σημερινή θεομηνία έχει βγάλει τα 3/4 του δικτύου εκτός ,φυσικό και αναμενόμενο μετά από τέτοιο χαμό ,και μια καλή ευκαιρία να ασχοληθούμε με τους παρατημένους κόμβους μας !!!!!


Αστα να πάνε....

asta na pane.jpg

Δηλαδή πρέπει να έρθει μια θεομηνία, για να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με τον κόμβο του?

----------


## johnchris

Τα 3/4; και λίγα λες... Αυτό που περιμένουμε να χαλάσει και μετά να τρέχουμε να το φτιάξουμε και να το πληρώνουμε 2 και 3 φορές, πως με τρελαίνει..... 
κάτι που λέγετε συντήρηση και προληπτικός έλεγχος, δεν το έχετε ακούσει;

----------


## senius

Αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι ότι αυτοί που έχουν προλάβει/συμβάλει/συνκαταβάλει τα 24/7 παντός καιρού για να παίζουν σωστά, περνάνε μεσώ αυτών των εξαρτώμενων που μετά από σουλουμουντρουκουλου φυσικά φαινόμενα καιρού κλπ, που αγνόησαν η παράτησαν τους κόμβους τους.
Και μετά παραπονιόμαστε ότι σέρνονται τα πάντα.

Πραγματικά ωρε παίδες, πείτε μου τι χρειάζεται από συμβουλές/προτάσεις για να δουλεύουν οι κόμβοι μας/σας παντός καιρού 24/7 ? Μαζί κι εγώ...

Φυσικά όλοι κάνουμε ένα χόμπι. Όλοι έχουμε διαθέσει χρήματα και χρόνο, και μάλιστα χρήματα και στην απέναντι μεριά . 
Ας κρατήσουμε όμως τα πρότυπα λειτουργίας του κόμβου μας σωστά, όπως μας δίδαξαν οι αρχαιότεροι δάσκαλοι.

Κι αν δεν ξέρουμε/τε με ποιον τρόπο μπορούμε να το καταφέρουμε, αφιερώστε/αναζητηστε λύσεις μέσω του forum η τέλος και μέσω του awmn gallery (http://www.awmn./albumall.php?) (http://www.awmn.net/albumall.php?) υπάρχουν πολλές ιδέες...

Προσωπικά βαρέθηκα χρόνια τώρα να δίνω συμβουλές, να ανοιγοκλείνω προβληματικά BGP και να χρεώνομαι μονάδες στο κινητό μου, να μιλάω με συναγουμουνιτες, για να αποδειχθεί στο τέλος οτι φταίει ο απέναντι ....

Φιλικά
Κώστας senius

----------


## range

Παιδιά καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ ποιος είναι τελικά ο καλύτερος τρόπος για πλαστικό ηλεκτρολογικο κουτί που έχει μέσα router board ; Να είναι αεροστεγες κλεισμένο η να έχει κάποια τρύπα στο κάτω μέρος; Αμα είναι αεροστεγεσ δεν θα έχει υδρατμους και υγρασία; Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος οι απόψεις που έχουν ακούσει με έχουν μπερδέψει

----------


## chrismarine

προσωπική μου άποψη αεροστεγές ! , βάλε και ένα φακελάκι silica μέσα και θα είναι μια χαρά ,εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα μεταλλικό κουτί και όχι πλαστικό , και αυτό λόγο καλύτερης θωράκισης στα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία + την γείωση με το υπόλοιπο κεραιοσύστημα

----------


## range

Και με την ζέστη το καλοκαίρι ; Δεν πρέπει κάπου να εκτονωνεται ; Αλλιώς πιστεύω ότι θα δημιουργείτε υγρασία

----------


## chrismarine

γιαυτό ακριβώς το λόγο τοποθετείς ένα η και περισσότερα silica έτσι ώστε η τυχόν υγρασία που θα δημιουργηθεί από διαφορές θερμοκρασίας να απορροφηθεί από αυτά τα φακελάκια

----------


## range

Οκ παιδιά αυτό θα κάνω ευχαριστώ

----------


## grigoris

Οταν ειχα δοκιμασει 433AH στο μικροτερο κουτι της hager, εβρισκα καθε μερα νερο στον πατο (φθινοπωρο)
Τωρα με τα κουτια αλουμινιου, απλα αφηνω μια τρυπα στον πατο και την καλυπτω με σιτα/τουλι για να μη γεμισει αραχνες και σφηκες. Βοηθα με τις υψηλες θερμοκρασιες, αλλα και με την υγρασια
Μεταλλικο κουτι καλυτερα

----------

